# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  "Поймай за хвост удачу...или не пришей кобыле"

## Львовна

[IMG]http://*********su/3747418m.jpg[/IMG]


А вы знаете,  что символ года – ЛОШАДЬ? И она - СИНЯЯ!!!…НЕТ, не пьющая! ПОЮЩАЯ!
         Да, вы угадали,  к вам на праздник спешат ворваться сразу две поющие коняшки.  Своей зажигательно – ХИТОВОЙ  песенкой, специально написанной для новогодников – 2014,  они сразу создадут приподнятое настроение в зале. 
… А дальше - лошадки начнут  чудить,  дарить подарки, исполнять заветные желания АБСОЛЮТНО у всех присутствующих в зале и  вызывать у публики настрой  не по-детски шалить и хохотать!!!

Блок рассчитан на 20 минут.  В него входят: Песня СИНЕЙ ЛОШАДКИ (плюс в двух вариантах – для сольного выхода лошади или для  дуэта лошадок; минус и текст песни), а так же подробное описание блока и  музыкальное сопровождение.Можно использовать как настоящие костюмы лошадей,  так и атрибуты, которые напомнят коняшек.

Демо- песенки лошадки тут http://files.mail.ru/79106250AE424B5EBFD26303B27E2781


СТОИМОСТЬ БЛОКА – 1200  руб.
песню лошадки можно приобрести отдельно – 500 руб.

*яндекс кошелек 410012027914780*
или 
карта виза сбербанк 4276 2800 1134 2133

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
мой скайп: lvovich1411
почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## Масяня

Ух ты, Леночка - как здорово, что в сокровищнице появился и твой блок. Не сомневаюсь. что он многим придется по душе, потому что музыкальное сопровождение, которое ты делаешь - всегда профессионально. А твои моменты - они всегда изящны, с тонким юмором и позитивом!!! Удачи!!!

----------


## светанехова

Здравствуйте Лена. А можно ещё подробнее про ваш блок? :Blink:

----------


## Львовна

Здравствуйте, Света! Я правильно к вам обращаюсь? Судя по нику, вы Светлана? Блок целиком посвящен символу года. :Smile3:  В определенный момент праздника в зале появляются две  поющие лошадки (песенка записана плюсом). И остаются в зале на 20 минут. Их встречает ведущая, которая, вместе с лошадками продолжает вести программу. Весь текст принадлежит ей. Он прописан в блоке. Да, лошадками могут быть, как приглашенные артисты, так и кто-то из числа гостей праздника.  В блок входят несколько интерактивных моментов, две  игры со зрителями - коняшки принимают в них участие, активизация зала, так же с участием лошадок (подробнее не могу рассказать, интрига... но активизация мега-забавная и смешная),  танец с лошадками за столом.... и заканчивается блок выводом всех гостей на танцпол. И, конечно, музыкальное сопровождение блока, на мой взгляд, тоже оооочень интересное!

----------


## Львовна

[quote="Масяня;4754865"]А твои моменты - они всегда изящны, с тонким юмором и позитивом!!! Удачи!!![/
Светочка, дорогая, спасибо!!! Приятно от МАСТЕРА такой тёплый отзыв получить!!! :Tender:

----------


## Дергилева Лена

Ленок, поздравляю с открытием твоего ларца чудес!!! Давно пора!!! 
Ты прям настоящая красавица-Снегурочка, милая,красивая и с подарками!!! 
Блок твой - чудо-подарок!!! Сам ход сюжет - прикольно  задорно, а музыка твоя - я в шоке!!! Приятном, восторженном шоке. Супер песня  :Yahoo:  . 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Это надо обязательно игогокать в новый год!!!!!  Если не игогокнете, дорогие друзья, потом будете копытца кусать(((( !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ленок  :Drag 03:  :Drag 03:  :Drag 03:  :Drag 03:  :Drag 03:

----------


## Львовна

Леночка !!! Спасибо большое! Я так рада, что мои лошадки тебе понравились!!! Пусть они поселятся в твоей новогодней программе и принесут тебе удачу!!!! :Tender:

----------


## дуся289

Лена, хочу сказать огромное спасибо за этот "Удачливо-хвостатый" творческий шедевр, креативно, а в некоторых местах даже "массажно-почешительно", что тоже полезно. Ну а чтобы сбылись мечты - надо петь, чесать и кричать Иго-го.  А самое главное, ничего переделывать не надо, берешь готовый блок и "чешишь". СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> А самое главное, ничего переделывать не надо, берешь готовый блок и "чешишь". СПАСИБО!!!


Полностью согласна. Леночка,спасибо тебе за такой изюм изюмный :Yes4:  за такую вкусняшку!!!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Львовна

> Полностью согласна. Леночка,спасибо тебе за такой изюм изюмный за такую вкусняшку!!!!!!!


Спасибо,Леночка!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  Ты для меня БОЛЬШОЙ авторитет! И твоё мнение для меня очень-очень важно!!!!! УРААА!!!! :Yahoo: 





> огромное спасибо за этот "Удачливо-хвостатый" творческий шедевр, креативно


Оксана, я так рада, что вам понравился блок! Удачи вам!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Нотя

Лена, классный прикольный блок.  Я даже на ближайшем юбилее попробую его обкатать. А на новогодники, вообще улет будет Спасибкиииииии.

----------


## Львовна

Спасибо, Наташенька!!! Как же приятно-то!!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Ижевчанка

Девчонки, песня - действительно бомба! Яркая, юморная - мыли запрыгали в голове, как ее можно подать. Спасибо большое, Леночка, работа на отлично!

----------


## Львовна

> Девчонки, песня - действительно бомба! Яркая, юморная


Рада, что песенка доставила вам удовольствие, спасибо за высокую оценку! 




> мыли запрыгали в голове, как ее можно подать


А как подать - уже придумано в блоке   :Smile3:  Решайтесь на блок целиком  :Derisive:

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  Леночка, прости засранку, не было времени поблагодарить тебя за этот блок. Он очень удачно вписался в мою программу. Песню, решили петь "живьем", поэтому отдельное спасибо за "минус" и текст. А над чакрами ржали, аки "Новогодние" коняшки. Очень удачно зафиналино- ап!!! и все на танцпол.  Спасибки!!!!! Что есть на форуме такие талантливые девочки!!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Львовна

Танюш, дорогая!  Спасибки !!!  :Tender:

----------


## ГАЛИНА Кураж

Леночка, не смогла ответить раньше,  сломался интернет.   Леночка это  я в неописуемом восторге от блока , у меня лошадки были разные но чтобы поющаяяяя  -  это  взрыв эмоций,  24 го декабря  у меня первый корпоратив , представляю что будет с гостями,  валятся от смеха точно будут, главное чтоб коняшка выжила.  Молодцинка, Спасибочкиииииии.  Удачи тебе  и держи её за хвост.   И пуст она преследует тебя, и  бегает за тобой весь Коняшкин Год

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, не смогла ответить раньше,  сломался интернет.   Леночка это  я в неописуемом восторге от блока , у меня лошадки были разные но чтобы поющаяяяя  -  это  взрыв эмоций,  24 го декабря  у меня первый корпоратив , представляю что будет с гостями,  валятся от смеха точно будут, главное чтоб коняшка выжила.  Молодцинка, Спасибочкиииииии.  Удачи тебе  и держи её за хвост.   И пуст она преследует тебя, и  бегает за тобой весь Коняшкин Год


А у меня - сегодня лошадки были..... гости просто в восторге. Ленуся - спасибо!!!!!!! Люблю тебя!!! :Tender:

----------


## Львовна

Девочки!!! Спасибо за отзывы :Smile3:  :Smile3:  :Smile3:  У меня уже два корпоратива подряд лошадки производят фурор :Yahoo:

----------


## Mazaykina

*От песни синей лошадки я УРЖААААЛАСЬ!!!* 
Помните был номер года 2 назад одного из наших форумчан "Песня коровы"? Вот это будет такой же бомбой в новогодние корпоративы!!! УВЕРЕНА!!!

----------


## Львовна

Мариночка Админовна! Приятно-то как :Yahoo: Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!! :Vishenka 32:

----------


## puzirik

Елена, Добрый день! Деньги с карты виза 4276 ** 9871 перевела за весь блок. Спасибо заранее!)))))

----------


## Львовна

> Елена, Добрый день! Деньги с карты виза 4276 ** 9871 перевела за весь блок. Спасибо заранее!)))))


Ссылка на скачивание блока отправлена вам в личку. С уважением, Елена.

----------

